# KELLERSTRASS Distilling Co RYE Shot Glass



## flasherr (May 19, 2012)

Wasnt a very productive day for finding items at garage sales or the flea market while visiting my Parents. i did come across this  KELLERSTRASS Distilling Co RYE   shot glass. It feels older to me but the walls are very thin compared to other shot glasses i have bought and sold over the years. Looks like on fleabay not a very good seller just wondering if any of you are familiar with it and a realistic value on it. it appears it had a gold leaf rim at one time.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (May 20, 2012)

It's abot a $10 glass, it's pretty common, but still a good glass.  At one time i had about 100 Pre Pro shot glasses from Missouri.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (May 20, 2012)

On a really good day it might bring a little more, $15 or $20.  More times than not, about $10


----------



## flasherr (May 20, 2012)

THanks for the info. the weight of the glass and how thin it was threw me off. it was so thin considering anything from that time period is normaly thick heavy and made to last. So pre 1930s any idea what years it possibly could be from.


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2012)

Hey Brian,

 Somewhere between 1900 and 1916:

 "KELLERSTRASS DISTILLING CO.
 Kansas City, MO.
 1900-1916


 Est. 1899.
 Snyder (OBM6/74): Kellerstrass Distillery No. 22 was established by A B Ross in 1888 and operated to 1913. It was located in Paradise, Clay Co., MO. 

 Snyder notes that the Kellerstrass company was established in 1899 as successor to Columbia Supply Co. They operated a mail-order business until 1913 when the Webb-Kenyon act prohibited shipments to dry areas.

 A booklet from the company dated 1903 or therafter, lists the company officers as Ernest Kellerstrass, Karl Kellerstrass, C.E.P. Kellerstrass, C.L. Kellerstrass, Robert Kellerstrass, and G.S. Kellerstrass.

 The company was still operating in 1916, but the company officers were now O H Cook (President), B J Tietsch (Vice President) and J I Cook (Secretary)..." From pre-pro.com















More ephemera here.


----------

